# Junkyard Wheels for a 90 Nissan Sentra



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm on a tight budget and need to know what make/model of cars I can find in the junkyard will have 14 or 15 inch wheels that will fit my 1990 Sentra. I'm tired of having tires that look like they came off of a bicycle.

Also, whats some good budget minded tire sizes to fit the wheels?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Campground Man said:


> I'm on a tight budget and need to know what make/model of cars I can find in the junkyard will have 14 or 15 inch wheels that will fit my 1990 Sentra. I'm tired of having tires that look like they came off of a bicycle.
> 
> Also, whats some good budget minded tire sizes to fit the wheels?


Rims with a 4x 100 mm lug pattern should fit your spindles. Some rims may need some modification to fit the Sentra spindles.
Rims from a 1988-1995 Nissan Sentra / Nissan Pulsar, 1989-1993 Geo storm, 1982-1995 VW rabbit, and Jetta, are a perfect fit. Those are just a few I found that would bolt right on.

I have found Rims from a 1993-2002 Saturn SL, SW, and SC series to fit with a small mod (there is a small shoulder that needs to be removed with a file or die grinder). Here is a link to my cardomain with some more explanation... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2439981

As for tires you will want to get a tire with the same height as the old ones so to not throw the speedometer off. For 15" rims I would use P195 50 R15's, or for 14" rims P185 60 R14's.
You can find great deals on tires from some of the E-bay stores, I bought some really nice tires for 1/2 of what it would have cost from a local shop, and they shipped them to my door.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Sentra Sport coupes come with 14 in alloys with black center caps that look much better than the stock steelies. I have them on my 88 and have a set of bridgestone pole positions 185x60x14 and I love em. Here is a pic of them on the coupe before I took them off.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I drove to the nearest junkyard and they had a Saturn with 2 alloy, 2 steel wheels, then I drove to the next state and found a Saturn with 3 steel 15 inchers...

Long story short, I bought the 3 steel ones for 25 a piece and the 4th steel one locally for 10 bucks. Added me to 195 50 R 15's and some 20 dollar hub caps from Advance Auto and man - what a difference in handling! The mod was a piece of cake with a die grinder and I had the new wheels on in no time. They look great and man only like 1/8th an inch clearence between the back wheels and the struts - i was freaking out until I got them bolted tight!

Let me know if there are any other quick junkyard mods I can do to make it a better ride. I'd like to know what all is involved with pictures for a motor change - that 1.6 sux bad - can't even go up a hill in 5th...but I guess 300k miles could have something to do with that also heh.


----------

